# Where to buy TEControl breath controller (company does not deliver to Switzerland)



## Oxytoxine (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi!

I would like to purchase this breath controller:

https://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-bite-controller-2

but the company does not deliver to my home country (Switzerland). I also tried to order it from other stores and wrote to some German retailers whether they could order it and send it to me, but they all say: sorry, we don’t do that.

So I wanted to ask whether maybe someone would know a solution - how to get this thing? It seems that there are not really alternative devices available that would do the same.

As I have read that many of you use this TEControl device, I thought maybe someone would have any advice?

Thanks a lot!

Edit: just realized that I probably posted in the wrong forum, would be better suited in Gear Talk. Sorry! Will delete if a problem


----------



## FireGS (Sep 6, 2021)

Gruezi!









TEControl Atem- und Biss-Controller BBC2 | eBay


TEControl Atem- und Biss-Controller BBC2 | Musical Instruments & Gear, Pro Audio Equipment, Audio/MIDI Interfaces | eBay!



www.ebay.ch


----------



## Oxytoxine (Sep 6, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Gruezi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ds viu, du bisch o vo hie?


----------



## FireGS (Sep 6, 2021)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich komme aus USA, aber ich wohne im Tessin. Ja, es ist teuer, aber es kann der einzige Weg sein. :(

Interessanterweise sitzt der Verkaeufer in Schweden, genau wie der Hersteller....


----------



## Oxytoxine (Sep 6, 2021)

Ja, das Leben hier ist sehr teuer :/ aber immerhin lebst du nun an einem der schönsten Orte - geniesse die Sonne! 

Hihi, wegen Schweden: passiert mir oft im Ausland beim Kennenlernen der Leute: "Where are you from?" 
"Schweiz"
"Ah yes, I know Sweden - nice country" 😅


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Oct 5, 2021)

If you haven't ordered it already I have a spare one lying around that I'm not using anymore. I rarely ever used it so I'm willing to part with it and save you a few quid in the process.


----------



## BKG (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m also based out of Swiss and facing the same issue to order this. Any pointer is highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Oct 27, 2021)

BKG said:


> I’m also based out of Swiss and facing the same issue to order this. Any pointer is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Again, I still have my barely used Tec control lying around and I'm willing to sell and ship it to you. Just tell me if you are i nested and we'll find a way.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 27, 2021)

Can’t you just get a member in here to buy it and ship it to you?

You pay in advance via Paypal with buyer protection.


----------



## PowerWind (Nov 9, 2021)

AlexSonicsMusic said:


> Again, I still have my barely used Tec control lying around and I'm willing to sell and ship it to you. Just tell me if you are i nested and we'll find a way.


Hi Alex,
Is the TEC breath controller still available.
Are we talking about BBC 2 model or another generation?
Thanks


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Nov 9, 2021)

PowerWind said:


> Hi Alex,
> Is the TEC breath controller still available.
> Are we talking about BBC 2 model or another generation?
> Thanks


Hi Powerwind 
yes it is this one: https://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-bite-controller-2

Cool name, btw


----------



## Nuno (Nov 9, 2021)

I had the same question months ago. I contacted customer support and they said to buy from here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224586359113?hash=item344a63e149:g:5ngAAOSwdl5hJmd4


----------



## PowerWind (Nov 9, 2021)

AlexSonicsMusic said:


> Hi Powerwind
> yes it is this one: https://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-bite-controller-2
> 
> Cool name, btw


PM you


----------



## mrrafs (Nov 10, 2021)

PowerWind said:


> PM you


If powerwind does not buy for whatever reason, I am interested please. I’m in london/UK.


----------



## gordinho (Nov 11, 2021)

If by any chance someone in north america has one, ideally the simpler version, I'd also be interested... sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## Boag1 (Nov 28, 2021)

AlexSonicsMusic said:


> If you haven't ordered it already I have a spare one lying around that I'm not using anymore. I rarely ever used it so I'm willing to part with it and save you a few quid in the process.


Hi there,

I wondered if you eventually sold your controller or if you would be happy to part with it second hand even though I am based in the UK. The full price of the TEControl BBC2 is rather steep. I wanted to check that it's definitely the breath and bite controller that you have?? All the best. Pete


AlexSonicsMusic said:


> If you haven't ordered it already I have a spare one lying around that I'm not using anymore. I rarely ever used it so I'm willing to part with it and save you a few quid in the process.


----------



## Boag1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Boag1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wondered if you eventually sold your controller or if you would be happy to part with it second hand even though I am based in the UK. The full price of the TEControl BBC2 is rather steep. I wanted to check that it's definitely the breath and bite controller that you have?? All the best. Pete


Sorry I've seen your previous reply. I know it's the breath and bite controller. Cheers


----------



## calfilmmaker (Jan 31, 2022)

Does anyone have another breath and bite controller 2 that they're selling?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jan 31, 2022)

calfilmmaker said:


> Does anyone have another breath and bite controller 2 that they're selling?


I‘d like to sell mine. It’s brand new, got it 3 weeks ago. Still in sealed bag, unused.


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 1, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I‘d like to sell mine. It’s brand new, got it 3 weeks ago. Still in sealed bag, unused.


Hi Henrik,

I am also interested if it's not sold.


----------



## samphony (Feb 1, 2022)

I have one that i never really used.

Although mine is this one 





USB MIDI Breath Controller


Configurable MIDI Breath Controller with USB interface for use with computer based soft-synthesizers, VST sample libraries and DAW software and keyboards with USB-host.




www.tecontrol.se


----------



## hasteknight (Mar 23, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I‘d like to sell mine. It’s brand new, got it 3 weeks ago. Still in sealed bag, unused.


Hey Henrik,

Do you still have your bbc2? I am interested if you still have it since I have a friend flying back from London to Malaysia. Awfully hard to find this in Asia.

CY


----------

